# which army do you like killin' the most? (this can apply to WFB players as well)



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

simple question:

which army do you enjoy playing against the most?

for 40k:

as an ork player i especially love versing an imperial guard player becuase its like a mini apoc game.

we just throw our units into the middle of the table (i like to call it a meatgrinder) and its just countless slaughter on both sides.

i also love playing with tyranid players as well for the same reason. just not as much as IG though because IG have tanks and i love watching important stuff blow up.


my most disliked army to play against are space marines because they require much more tactic thought.

so what is the army you enjoy playing with the most and why?


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

i love fighting word bearers because its all thier fault and they deserve it


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've always enjoyed going up against a Tau army; be it with my guard or with my orks. Really, there's nothing quite like the look on a Tau player's face when you out-shoot their gunline army with a bunch of orks! Of course, rolling double sixes with the Shokk Attack Gun to take out their entire Battlesuit command squad just sweetens the deal.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Same against same, so my IG against another IG for example....just makes it more tactical from the get-go and you have to know the intricacies of all the units and how to put them into practice during the game, especially if both players are of equal prowess.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Any army played by newbs. Because then I can watch them cry when I completely destroy them. Mwahahahahahaha.... Yeh.

No, I like facing Orks because they're pure lulz and the people who play them tend to be more laid back.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

CSM vs CSM. You get a raging meat grinder for three turns in the middle of the board, with every combat having challenges and rolling on the mutation tables for crazy abilities, and regardless of who wins, both sides come out severely diminished. Khorne cares not whence the blood flows, but only that it does...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I always enjoy a game against the Daemons, but that is mainly because of the guy who plays them in our club he's just a great bloke to play against and we both have a hoot !


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

What army do I enjoy smashing? Grey knights led by noobs who only picked it for Bayformers and PALY SPAM LOLZ.

What army do I enjoy playing against? Any army led my a competent general, I suppose. Anyone can have a good game, though I suppose the best is Orks. They always give me a run for my money.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

'Nids... 

I always imagine those pesky creatures imploding and exploding, covering a few acres in a gory mess.

It's all fun and games until their big brothers arrive at least. Damn bugs!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I love playing against horde armies like orcs and imperial guard because even if I lose the huge pile of dead flesh makes my heart sing. I especially love it when my CSM's rip down the odd arrogant guard player who boasts how awesome their foot based guard army is. Whats that my two squads just killed 4 squads in one turn bwahahah!


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

The Armies I enjoyed most when fighting with my old crons were against Daemonhunters and CSM, both players were buddies of mine and we always traded banter back and forth.

Now, my favorite army to fight against, tau, nothing made my day then watching our local tau players scuttle about as my crons ran at their line. So yeah I charged them....and it was silly, and my D-lord thought it would be a good idea to only kill one guy per turn. Ah good times.

Also it was fun picking apart deathstar lists with one good volley of gauss fire.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Though I try to steer clear of them, it is occasionally fun to stomp one of those filthy, grey model, proxy using, net-listing armies into the dirt. There's nothing that makes me nerdrage harder than playing against a completely unpainted, half built army.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

With my Orks: Anything Horde; Because charging up the table into a massive war of attrition with 300+ Boyz is my idea of fun.

With my Imperial Guard: Anything Horde; there is little more satisfying than dropping 10+ pie plates, of various sizes, on the ass at the other side of the table who thinks his numbers give him an advantage. 

_"whats that? you have 4 times my number.... I'll just put this here, and here, and these here and that one there.... KABOOM! Sorry what was that again?" 
_
Alice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

How big are your games that you have 300+ boyz?

I love playing against small elite armies with my orks. Its amazing how long boyz last in groups of 25 without any pie plates on the board.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

With my tank heavy tigers I love taking on Nidzilla lists. Mainly because it is like facing off to a small army of Godzillas.

Daemons wise I enjoy Grey Knights. Mainly because they offer a harder challenge than other armies.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Killing Grey Knights/Necrons/Mass Flamers in the hands of noobs are always fun... and its even better if i kill them and theyre not noobs!
My favorite to pay overall though is Nids, cuz I love me some Baals


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Depends on the army I'm using. My Imperial Guard like facing off against hordes of Tyranids and Orks because a bloody great load of lasguns shooting a bloody great load of bodies is very satisfying to watch. Alternatively, Eldar or Dark Eldar, so I can crush their frail little bodies (with Lasguns!) provided I can weather the storm of little bladed things they throw at you by the crapton. And then when I'm tired of the games, I roll out the Battle Cannons and Storm Eagles. My Dark Angels like fighting against Chaos Space Marines or perhaps Daemons, because I value the look of the battle highly.

Midnight


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Any MEQ army. In most of the games i have played, i happen to enjoy playing against MEQ armies (I play Mech IG with Dual LRBT and Vendetta with an SWS "Bomb", and of course at LEAST one manticore). I make them annoyed as i seem to be able to drive around with almost absolute impunity and kick the crap out of their stuff (TH/SS termies? Say hello to 3 S8 AP2 pies, anything weaker - S8 AP3 Pies, and anything that looks like a tank - Storm eagle time!). It makes me proud to think that against foot MEQ (particularly paladins, which are DA BESTEST EVA FER NEWBZ! TEY RAEP EVERYTIN'!), that my dudes in tanks happen to be MORE survivable than your foot troopers (MWHAHAHA).

Hence i like to derp around and annoy GK (i dont play against the gayer builds of GK), and laugh at their lack of weapon utility (or at least that you know almost certainly what guns they WILL have). To me, they're SM with fancy pointy things, because i don't have any real multi-wound units or anything that really has the numbers to be purified. Vanilla SM have largely been a walkover


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why do people want to enjoy killing WHFB players?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Currently loving my DeathWing against Orks or Tyranids. 

Me and my club have started using 'death markers' for models. SO MUCH VISIBLE DEATH.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Grey marines. You know, the unpainted ones that will inevitably be coated crappily in the colour scheme of the next highly competitive/OP SM dex. The players behind them are always complete noobs who either want to be that guy all the time (and win) or are far too lazy to care. Crushing the forces of idiocy is always satisfying.

But horde mass-murder is fun too. Even funnier when loads of models all die from a single dead vehicle (shooting down some transports, anyone?).


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> How big are your games that you have 300+ boyz?


You should know me well enough by now Humakt 

I generally only play Apocalypse scale. The '300+ Boyz' are my 3 Green Tides.

Alice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything that's a pure close combat army. That's always a tonne of fun.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I know not what course others may take; but as for me; ... Give me some dead dark eldar. Preferably more then some. Lots. You like pain! HA! Feel pain now you *#$ $&*#!!! 

Killing grey knights is always fun too. So is beating tally list and 18 screamers/flamers. 

I don't like killing nids - every time a tervigon leaves the table I cry in anguish.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I mostly play against my friends Orks and I still enjoy playing them the most. For sheer comedy value they can't be beaten and they're competitive too.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Personally I enjoy killing the more "broken" Marine armies (Blood Angels, Grey Knights, Space Wolves) because every time I win (with Sisters of Battle) I prove the general "wisdom" of the interwebs wrong (this comes from the common complaint that those Marine Codexes are horribly broken (and somehow auto-win when put on the table) and Sisters are so underpowered that they should never win, so winning puts a smile on my face because it means the internet is wrong....again). 

So yes, I like killing Marines because it proves the Internet wrong, and that makes me feel me warm inside.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel you Zion. Winning with pre-5th codex Necrons resulted in a similar feeling.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

DivineEdge said:


> I know not what course others may take; but as for me; ... Give me some dead dark eldar. Preferably more then some. Lots. You like pain! HA! Feel pain now you *#$ $&*#!!!


We like killing you too...whatever you are.



Personally, I've always liked the idea of fighting massive hordes of green skins and the hive mind. Guard blobs are also pretty insane but most of my opponents have always brought a few large ordinance weapons that have made my life difficult.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> I feel you Zion. Winning with pre-5th codex Necrons resulted in a similar feeling.


Very much so.

I play against Tau most of the time, but I do love wrecking the tanks of my IG playing friend, who also has a huge fear of Wraiths for whatever reason.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

My friends CSM army. It always turns out the same, which is funny. By turn 2 or 3, damn near every unit is in close combat. The rest of the game is resolving those combats, then moving the victor of said combats towards another combat to help beat up on the enemy in that combat. Can never really be avoided, since my rolls suck, though somehow I manage to pull off a win. I have yet to figure out how, since my dice hate my Space Marines and favor the enemy... every... freaking... time.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love when my Orks smash Imperial Guard, especially when my Loota's shoot down their Valkyries out of the sky and seeing imp-g's tumble on fire and making a resounding thump on the ground.

My CSM killing anything else.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

LTKage said:


> We like killing you too...whatever you are.


lol!



DivineEdge said:


> Killing grey knights is always fun too. So is beating tally list and 18 screamers/flamers.


Is a nurgle tally list all that difficult to beat these days? Or are you refering to the epi/pm spam lists that are everywhere.

I thoroughly enjoy killing GKs. Usually because of the type of player that is drawn to that codex. However, some of the best games ive ever played were against orcs for the same reason. The kind of people that play orcs are all about having fun, it seems. Especially the kind that randomly yells out WAAAGHHHHHHH and says anecdotes in 1st person of their warboss.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I love when my Orks smash Imperial Guard, especially when my Loota's shoot down their Valkyries out of the sky and seeing imp-g's tumble on fire and making a resounding thump on the ground.


YES

Don't forget the lamentations of their Sisters of Battle allies!

...


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i like playing with eldar becaus ewhen it goes right it goes real right and when it goes wrong it goes real wrong real fast 
against well anything


----------



## Word Bearer 81007 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have always found that there are 3 armies I have enjoyed playing against the most.

First being orks, which seems to be a trend here, mainly because no matter how many of those fungus sucking, bulky built, no sex organ having fucks you shoot they will always get to combat with you. I love a good slugging fest even if I play guard, the trick is to kill enough to not lose the combat but to keep the hopes alive on the ork players face. 

I also love killing space marine list. I find that most of time players that run over zealous list's provide the most challenge when matching tactical minds against one another. though at times I find that you will find the most amount of poor losers also in the same group.

And nids, all bugs. The race in and of itself is illogical at best and to wipe the board of it's mere existence makes me happy. I played bugs for awhile and I still feel dirty for doing it.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything really as long as the general is competent, knows what a compromise is and does not play spammy lists. You know who you are...


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

At ravner - beating an unallied epi is simple. Beating a plague marine list with epidimeius allies is tough. 

A LT Kage - you can kill me, but then the norn queens and their biomass creating organisms will bring me back... even bigger and stronger... with an extra pair of bonesabres. Nom Nom Nom.... Buuurp.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

For my BAs i love owning Tau as i lose 1/2 running at them then completely own them

For my Orks anyone because either way they're hilarious

IG its horde armies because of the plates

I Nhate playing against bad winners/losers


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I like playing against Orks - because as someone else mentioned the players usually seem to be more laid back and have a sense of humour.

Also since I usually play Guard it's so much fun coming up against Orks: Even if I lose it's infinitely entertaining and great fun. 

Who I like killin' is a different matter: Eldar. 

I have a pathological hatred of them since they were overpowered in 2nd edition for years.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

DivineEdge said:


> A LT Kage - you can kill me, but then the norn queens and their biomass creating organisms will bring me back... even bigger and stronger... with an extra pair of bonesabres. Nom Nom Nom.... Buuurp.


Guess who is going to be stuck in an extra-dimensional gladiatorial arena fighting Guardsmen, Orks, and other filthy mon-keigh? Big scary things the size of transport vehicles are always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

What I'm hearing is an all-you can eat buffet.... Yum...

All this discussion makes me want to do is kill dark eldar. Lots more. 

And apparently muder the english language through the death of one thousand fragments.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ultramarines, if only for some of their fans. Of course there are differences, but some are little better than the guys that put lipstick on their Space Marines just to make female Space Marines.

In general they are like the Toronto Maple Leafs of gaming. Most are fine to argue with, but some are just not that. Sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Zion said:


> Personally I enjoy killing the more "broken" Marine armies (Blood Angels, Grey Knights, Space Wolves) because every time I win (with Sisters of Battle) I prove the general "wisdom" of the interwebs wrong (this comes from the common complaint that those Marine Codexes are horribly broken (and somehow auto-win when put on the table) and Sisters are so underpowered that they should never win, so winning puts a smile on my face because it means the internet is wrong....again).


Who the hell thinks BA are broken... Cuz they're completely not :/
While not nearly the worst army, normal SM can do a lot BA can't for better, and vice versa. They are broken only if SM are... which is arguable  But at a certain point, when everyone plays them its not broken, its the other armies being "underpowered". Not saying sisters are, they're a surprisingly good army. We have 1 sisters player who just kills everything... Pretty entertaining to watch


----------

